# Griffe, wie am besten wechseln?



## Bike-Anfänger (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich versuche gerade meine Griffe vom Lenker zu lösen, um an die Schalteinheiten und Bremsen heranzukommen. 
Wie bekomme ich die Griffe am besten runter? Ich würde die danach gerne nochmal verwenden können. 

Ansonsten was könnt ihr noch für günstige Griffe empfehlen, die bei allen Witterungsverhältnisssen guten Grip haben?
Wäre für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## fuzzball (23. Dezember 2006)

Hi finde Pressluft funktioniert immer gut oder Haarspray, dabei ist aber ein wenig eile geboten.....
Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhetl (23. Dezember 2006)

Also ich nehme immer einen dünnen Schraubendreher. Habe ne Spritze mit ner Kanüle dort tue ich Wasser mit etwas Spülmittel rein. Schraubendreher sanft zwischen Lenker und Griff schieben und in diesen Tunnel etwas Wasser rein und sanft den Schraubendreher zwischen Lenker und Griff hin und her bewegen. Schraubendreher raus ziehen und den Griff mit der Hand runter ziehen. Hat bisher immer funktioniert. Alternativ geht auch folgendes. Beim Brunox ist immer so ein langer Halm dazu. Anstelle von Wasser mit Spüli etwas Brunox drunter, nur ganz wenig reicht schon, und es flutscht auch.

Gruß

Maik


----------



## pongi (23. Dezember 2006)

griffe die gut halten sind definitiv griffe zum schrauben.

zum abziehen entweder pressluft oder wasser mit einer spritze unter den griff.

zum montieren dann haarspray draufsprühen


----------



## dioXxide (23. Dezember 2006)

Nie wieder was anderes als LockOn Griffe. Da gibts auch billige wie zB Brave für 5 Euro und man hat nicht diese Fummelei.


----------



## DerTeufel (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab die Ergon-Griffe dran, die sind zum Schrauben -> keine Probleme beim Montieren und superbequem (keine einschlafenden Hände mehr)


----------



## StillPad (23. Dezember 2006)

Bei normalen Griffen, Schraubendreher unter drücken, Alkohol reinsprühen und drehend abziehen.

Das gleich bei drauf ziehen, alkohol rein und drauf drehen.


----------



## [email protected] (23. Dezember 2006)

Es funktionieren:
1. Alkohol
2. Brunox
3. Zitrusreiniger
4. Druckluft
5. Wasser mit bissl Spüli
6. Haarspray

Als neue Griffe würde ich auf jedenfall LockOn Griffe nehmen(zum Schrauben), da du dann solche Probleme nicht mehr hast und die Griffe wirklich sicher sitzen!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Dezember 2006)

Verdammt noch mal, bitte verwendet dafür doch kein Brunox!!!
Nem Bekannten ist mal bei einer schnellen Abfahrt der Griff vom Lenker gerutscht, weil scheinbar das Wasser mit Spüli, dass er verwendet hat, noch nicht getrocknet war... Resultat: Zertrümmertes Knie, Schrauben drin und Saison bereits im Sommer beendet...Wie ist es dann erst mit Öl unterm Griff?

Brunox verfliegt/verdunstet nicht, das ist Öl, dass muss erstmal wieder entfernt werden vor der Montage. Ausserdem ist es viel zu schade das teure(relativ) Öl zu nehmen, wenn man günstiges bzw. Kostenloses Wasser nehmen kann und es genausogut geht.

Bitte kein Brunox unter die Griffe, wenn ihr an eurer Gesundheit hängt!


Ich schiebe, meistens mit einer Leichten Drehbewegung gaanz vorsichtig immer einen recht dünnen Inbusschlüssel (2mm?) zwischen Griff und Lenker. Habe so eine Zerstäuberflasche von verbrauchtem Deo im Keller, befüllt mit Spiritus/ReinigungsAlcohol, das sprühe ich dann immer zwischen Lenker und Griff, gehe mit dem Imbus einmal rund herum, ziehe den Inbus heraus und dann kann ich den Griff drehend abziehen. Montieren tu ich das auch mit dem Spiritus, mag ich lieber, bei Wasser kann man den Griff immer noch nen halben Tag verdrehen, der Alcohol verdunstet immer recht schnell


----------



## DHJack (27. Dezember 2006)

Also hab das auch schon alles ausprobiert und am besten geht es mit Feuerzeugbenzin. Nur beim draufmachen das Bike am besten nen bischen in die sonne stellen damit die Griffe schneller fest werden. Und Brunox würd ich auchnicht nehmen da das nen film hinterläßt! Nehmt was was auch restlos wieder verdunstet. Vielleicht gehts gut mit Bremsenreihniger, weiß aber nit.

mfg JJ


----------



## fuzzball (27. Dezember 2006)

Von Öl, Spüli,etc würde ich auch die Finger lassen- verfliegt zu langsam oder auch gar nicht. Was soll eigentlich der Mist mit Lock On Griffen sind doch viel zu schwer- Ritchey WCS mit Haarspray sitzt Mega fest, so fest kannste keine Schraube anzihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (27. Dezember 2006)

bocki schrieb:


> Es funktionieren:
> 1. Alkohol
> 2. Brunox
> 3. Zitrusreiniger
> ...



1. Sehr gut, aber Verschwendung, das trinkt man doch lieber 
2. würde ich lassen!
3. Noch nie probiert, riecht sicher gut.
4. Funzt bei bei manchen Griffen sehr gut 
5. Geht auch, dauert aber länger bis es trocken ist.
6. Funzt hervorragend, vor allem bei offenen Griffen.


----------



## dioXxide (27. Dezember 2006)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Von Öl, Spüli,etc würde ich auch die Finger lassen- verfliegt zu langsam oder auch gar nicht. Was soll eigentlich der Mist mit Lock On Griffen sind doch viel zu schwer- Ritchey WCS mit Haarspray sitzt Mega fest, so fest kannste keine Schraube anzihen



Ja soooo schwer, die 5g reissen mich immer am Berg total runter! Gelaber...   Und der "Mist" mit Lockon soll, dass man nicht ewig fummeln muss, sondern alles sehr schnell zu wechseln geht. Lieber ein paar Grämmchen mehr als Gefummel und verdrehte Griffe...


----------



## Cunelli (27. Dezember 2006)

WCS sitzen richtig fest, das stimmt schon. Blöderweise so fest, dass ich sie selbst mit Spiritus und Pressluft kaum mehr vom Lenker bekam. Da wären andere Griffe nur so weggeflogen. 
Jetzt fahr ich aber auch Ergon


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich habs da wohl einfacher, fahre mit Lenkerband


----------

